# Stick to things



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

My goal from now on is to stick to whatever I say I´m gonna do, and put more meaning into it. I used to be very unstable and changing before. So literally my goal is to stick to my goals.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Good luck Sophie.


----------



## anonbearssoul (Feb 27, 2012)

you and me both, good luck!


----------

